# Crocotta Energy (CTA.TO)



## arc (May 19, 2012)

What do you think of CTA? 

From fundamentals, it's mediocre but potentially may have dramatic growth. From a technical perspective it looks like a double bottom heading for an upward breakout. Any thoughts>


----------

